# My Boy Sonny Has Become A Biter!



## Greg (May 24, 2012)

So my almost two year old pup has developed all kinds of bad things over the last two or three months: food aggression, growling and carrying on if he has something he wants but isn't allowed to have and we try to take it from him. Tonight he got my daughter pretty good. He didn't act this way before. We could do anything we wanted to while he was eating, or we could take a treat from him and give it back...no problem. Now my wife is scared of him. I told her I'd come here and ask the pros. I don't know what to do. My first instinct has been to knock him into next week and do it in a way in which it would be a cold day in hell before he ever thought about snarling or biting one of us again. I haven't done that because I'm trying to be a more modern dog owner as opposed to something my Dad would do to correct things. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

please consult a veterinary behaviorist. these are specialists trained both in animal medical and behavioral issues. sometimes the two are linked and it's important to find out if they are, as treating the medical issue may be necessary before the behavioral one can be addressed. you may want to check out a recent publication by the american college of veterinary behaviorists entitled _*decoding your dog*_. it's a good reference work, and good background to have in speaking with a specialist. if you have a kindle, it can be purchased through amazon for downloading.

thanks for choosing not to knock your dog around. doing so could make things worse rather than better.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

My first step would be to visit a vet. Once health has been ruled out please make sure you see a behaviorist and not just a trainer. When you say he got your daughter good does that mean he bit her? Be very careful not to put him in a situation where he is likely to snap, bite or recourse guard. The more often he practices the behavior the harder it is to fix. This is very scary, I hope you get to the bottom of this soon. What was occurring when he got your daughter?


----------



## Greg (May 24, 2012)

Hi CT. He had a Kleenex in his mouth that he got out of the trash can. She told him "drop" (which used to work like a charm) and then tried to pull it out of his mouth. He lunged for her hand and bit twice in the air and got her on the third one.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

It's early, he's young, this could be turned around. Don't give up hope, he can learn. I agree to seek the help of a qualified person, but also don't let any more situations develop that could end up badly. Make sure you manage things so your daughter is protected until you see the behaviourist.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I wouldn't resort to physical punishment to try to correct a behavior issue. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

My first thought is to test his thyroid function. Low thyroid issues can trigger aggression. Next step is to recondition him (behavior modification). Don't grab the tissue, trade for it, etc. 

He needs a vet check and then some behavior therapy. 

Best wishes!

(oh, have your daughter keep her hand very clean - warm soapy water washes - no alcohol or hydrogen peroxide, just a good scrubbing with soap and water. And a big hug, too)


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree - careful management to avoid making things worse, then vet first, full thyroid check (Help for Canines With Hypothyroidism - Whole Dog Journal Article, and look up Dr Dodds and canine thyroid issues), and then if necessary a certified behaviourist. Confrontation or punishment is likely to make things much, much worse!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The suggestions above are very sound about vet and behaviorist or veterinary behaviorist. In the meantime do be careful. The trade up game will help you manage potentially bad situations.

I think that you will find if you get the right help sooner than later that you should have success in resolving the problems. It does sound like it all may well have a medical basis since it is a major set of changes that have occurred.

I understand your gut wanting to knock his block off, but that will only add danger in the short term and be an obstacle to rebuilding trust all around when you find the help you need. Resist the urge as hard as I am sure it feels since your daughter has been injured.

I wish you success. Please keep us updated.


----------

